# NO MORE SHELF QUEENS! (JOIN CLUB HERE)



## nbp (Jul 7, 2011)

First off, a tip of the hat to EngrPaul, a swell guy, whose title style I blatantly plagiarized for this thread.  Thanks Paul. :wave:

Next to the important part: I am now promising to never again allow any light I own to become a shelf queen. 

I have nearly erradicated cheapie lights from my collection; most of what I have now I have carefully selected and obtained through a lot of buying and selling and trading, and really really like. That means a few of them were quite expensive. However, I refuse to allow that to keep me from using and enjoying them. I realize that the reason they were pricey is because they were thoughtfully designed and expertly crafted, and because of this they are a pleasure to use and they do their jobs very well. Allowing them to sit on the shelf and not be used is a waste of my hard-earned money in my eyes. 

Recently I have been EDCing a couple of fairly expensive lights. They are fabulous, and they do the jobs I got them for perfectly. I refuse to allow the price of these lights or any others prevent me from carrying them and enjoying them. They were built to be used; I fully intend to honor the maker's wishes, and use them to the full, reveling in every minute of burntime. :thumbsup:


WHO IS WITH ME? NO MORE SHELF QUEENS! :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## aimxplode (Jul 7, 2011)

In. My primary lights are an RRT-0, BA20, and Quark mini 123, and I have a purpose for each one. No shelf queens here!


----------



## Echo63 (Jul 7, 2011)

My only "shelf queens" are lights I used to carry regularly and have now been retired in favor of something newer.
All my lights are users, some just haven't been used for a while


----------



## Flint&Steel (Jul 7, 2011)

Well said nbp, with the time, research and money involved for each purchase, my lights will never be shelf queens. I buy them to use them. And I enjoy using them.

LONG LIVE THE USERS!


----------



## Vesper (Jul 7, 2011)

nbp said:


> WHO IS WITH ME? NO MORE SHELF QUEENS! :rock: :rock: :rock:


 
Hooray! I just realized I've never bought a shelf queen!!!! :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 8, 2011)

I could just echo Echo63. I've got a bunch that don't see use anymore that would be better described as shelf-pawns. Besides, I see nothing wrong with having both users and lookers.

Geoff


----------



## yowzer (Jul 8, 2011)

Knives, lights, and backpacking gear are my big money sinks. They're all tools, and tools should be used to get the most out of them. So no, no shelf queens.


----------



## Samy (Jul 8, 2011)

I use each of my lights (3-4) daily for a different purpose, so no shelf queens here. It does make it easier when you need lights for work and/or live out in the dark countryside like i do.

cheers


----------



## KenAnderson (Jul 8, 2011)

We don't want everyone to join this club. I purchase many of my lights as shelf queens from those who were timely enough to make the purchase. Come on people, let's keep buying those shelf queens!


----------



## Ian2381 (Jul 8, 2011)

Most members have too much lights to use that ended up as shelf queens. 
I buy lights that I don't really need but wanted to have so they went to the shelf together with my retired lights.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jul 8, 2011)

In! None of my lights are shelf queens. Every single one of them gets used, where appropriate.


----------



## blah9 (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't have any shelf queens, but then again I also don't have very many lights yet. I don't plan on having any shelf queens though!


----------



## Maxbelg (Jul 8, 2011)

I couldn't agree more with nbp. I also acquired some VERY special lights, but I hate the idea of a shelf queen. If it doesn't get used I'll sell it. I only want to keep (very special) users!!! Of course I don't abuse them either, but don't mind if they show some usage and actually prefer this to mint. Obviously the disadvantage is that you'll get less when you sell them, but Oh well you can't have it all and most hobbies cost something.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 8, 2011)

All my lights are users... not rich enough to have a shelf queen collection. But I admire those who do show off their shelves.


----------



## AaronG (Jul 8, 2011)

+1. No shelf queens for me


----------



## Chrisdm (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm in. I had a TC-R2 which I loved, but it was so fancy lookin' I hesitated bringing it out of the house... So off to the marketplace it went


----------



## vudoo (Jul 8, 2011)

I wish I could join the club but I just don't have enough use for my lights. Wished I had a job that I could them on a daily basis.

Doesn't stop me from buying them though....


----------



## nbp (Jul 8, 2011)

Glad we have some takers! :thumbsup: Use those lights everyone! 



mvyrmnd said:


> In! None of my lights are shelf queens. Every single one of them gets used, *where appropriate*.




This is a good point. I should specify that. Not all my lights get abused, but they all get used. If I am going to change oil, I will use my beater G2L, not my Haiku or Mule or Ti Clicky. BUT they DO get EDCd. My normal day to day routine is fairly gentle on lights, but they certainly leave the house, and they definitely get used.


----------



## calipsoii (Jul 8, 2011)

No shelf-queens in this household. Everything I own gets dropped on the floor the moment it comes in the house. This gets me over the initial "oh god the first scratch hurts the most" shock. Chips in the ano add character imo.

I think a lot of people would be shocked to hear that I carry a kuku Ti D10 in the same pocket as my car keys.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 8, 2011)

No shelf queens here either. Every light that I purchase has a practical use in mind. The better ones are used a little more gently of course, but they're used. Life is too short to be fumbling around in the dark.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jul 8, 2011)

I meant it mostly from the point of view that there aren't many situations where the XX-Ray is an appropriate flashlight. That said, I used it to light up my shed the other night when my interior light died in the middle of soldering something.


----------



## think2x (Jul 8, 2011)

nbp said:


> First off, a tip of the hat to EngrPaul, a swell guy, whose title style I blatantly plagiarized for this thread.  Thanks Paul. :wave:
> 
> Next to the important part: I am now promising to never again allow any light I own to become a shelf queen.
> 
> ...


I swear it's as if I were the one that typed this instead. *All* my lights get used. Both my HDS lights are filthy from being used everywhere and just today my new C3-BK shared a back pocket with a 10" pipe wrench and lineman's pliers.
I say USE THEM.


----------



## brembo (Jul 9, 2011)

I have only one thing in my house that could qualify as a shelf queen. It's a pistol that my pops bought in 1963 right after he left the service. He was a range instructor and a damn fine shot with his issued 1911, so when he landed in Chicago he bought a brand new 1911 Gold Cup. Got the extra snazzy gold inlays on the walnut grips too. Now he's gone and I got the pistol. It's used and has some beauty marks on it. I use it as well, but I clean it obsessively, it's going to look just like it did the day I was able to call it mine till I pass on. I've had people offer 2-3k for it, but it's a for sure a 
"cold dead hands" kinda thing. Sorry to go a wee bit off topic there. But I think some things deserve to be queens of a nature. 

I suppose if I ever manage to get a Spy or a really rare McGizmo I'd likely take some extra care with it, I'd use them in a manner that would ensure the lights weren't dinged up or the like. Sort of like my spendy fishing poles. They are works of art that just happen to work fantastically. I love using them, however if I think anything might happen to one of them I grab an Ugly Stik and "deal" with the lesser quality. This approach paid dividends last weekend when my friends 2.5 y/o jammed the tip of my rod into a slat of the dock and sheared it off. Had that been a custom rod and not a $50 generic CF rod I would have cried.


----------



## greenland (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm in, too. Life is too short to have shelf queens. I'm using the things and tools I have, even if those are high-priced and may become worn and scratchy. There is nothing like a "holy" flashlight/knife/tool imho. What doesn't mean, I would not take care of my beauties...


----------



## Echo63 (Jul 9, 2011)

brembo said:


> I have only one thing in my house that could qualify as a shelf queen. It's a pistol that my pops bought in 1963 right after he left the service. He was a range instructor and a damn fine shot with his issued 1911, so when he landed in Chicago he bought a brand new 1911 Gold Cup. Got the extra snazzy gold inlays on the walnut grips too. Now he's gone and I got the pistol. It's used and has some beauty marks on it. I use it as well, but I clean it obsessively, it's going to look just like it did the day I was able to call it mine till I pass on. I've had people offer 2-3k for it, but it's a for sure a
> "cold dead hands" kinda thing. Sorry to go a wee bit off topic there. But I think some things deserve to be queens of a nature.


 
It still gets shot, it's not really a shelf queen.
I can understand looking after, and taking extra care of that gun, it was your fathers and you probably remember him every time you shoot it, but at least it still gets an occasional trip to the range.

It would be a shame to see that gun just sit on the shelf and not be enjoyed.


To add to my first post, the light I paid the most for, my SF U2 is the most battle scarred.
It was carried as a duty and EDC light for a few years, then just an EDC, and now it sits on my bedside table (until I get it upgraded with a nice bright neutral Led).
It's not really a shelf queen, it was used hard, but is semi retired in favor of my 9P/Moddoo triple, Novatac 120P and TI Aeon.


----------



## Vortus (Jul 9, 2011)

I am a member. All of our lights have either scratches, wear, and dents on them, some have them all. Some are used, some are abused.

Kinda like when I see a jeep thats never seen mud or a dirt trail, or a performance car thats never seen the track. I pity them.


----------



## RedForest UK (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm in. A light's only worth what it's been used for so far + how good you feel owning it. Just owning something normally isn't enough for me to justify the price, and the more you've used it the better you feel about owning it anyway  I try and use each light as much as possible.


----------



## don.gwapo (Jul 9, 2011)

In with this club. All my lights are users. Lights are meant to be use and abuse not collecting dust. .


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Jul 9, 2011)

@ nbp,

Me too! Some of my bigger 'lights miss the EDC rotation and are in a sense 'Shelf Queens', simply because of their size they get used less often; but they do get used - MD3 & longer 2x18650 extended lights can be quite a handful; the HDS 'lights seem to be just the right size. To not use my Clicky 170 T. would be a crime!


----------



## CheepSteal (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm in!  Lights are tools and deserve to be used. I would never buy a $300 drill and just leave it on the shelf! 
All my lights get rotated in my EDC and home use, depending on my mood. Every single one of my lights has a ding/scratch/missing ano.


----------



## IcantC (Jul 10, 2011)

Never had any shelf queens from the e0 upto my M6. I will admit the first scratch always hurts...


----------



## Siliconti (Jul 10, 2011)

I never had any - all my lights have a specific use or home. Even my TK41 is used daily and I just took my SF M6 on a camping trip - yes I dropped it and yes it got scratched. No biggie.


----------



## richpalm (Jul 10, 2011)

don.gwapo said:


> In with this club. All my lights are users. Lights are meant to be use and abuse not collecting dust. .


 
Well said-if it's a shelf queen, can't afford it anyway.


----------



## Quiksilver (Jul 11, 2011)

brembo said:


> I have only one thing in my house that could qualify as a shelf queen. It's a pistol that my pops bought in 1963 right after he left the service. He was a range instructor and a damn fine shot with his issued 1911, so when he landed in Chicago he bought a brand new 1911 Gold Cup. Got the extra snazzy gold inlays on the walnut grips too. Now he's gone and I got the pistol. It's used and has some beauty marks on it. I use it as well, but I clean it obsessively, it's going to look just like it did the day I was able to call it mine till I pass on. I've had people offer 2-3k for it, but it's a for sure a
> "cold dead hands" kinda thing. Sorry to go a wee bit off topic there. But I think some things deserve to be queens of a nature.
> 
> I suppose if I ever manage to get a Spy or a really rare McGizmo I'd likely take some extra care with it, I'd use them in a manner that would ensure the lights weren't dinged up or the like. Sort of like my spendy fishing poles. They are works of art that just happen to work fantastically. I love using them, however if I think anything might happen to one of them I grab an Ugly Stik and "deal" with the lesser quality. This approach paid dividends last weekend when my friends 2.5 y/o jammed the tip of my rod into a slat of the dock and sheared it off. Had that been a custom rod and not a $50 generic CF rod I would have cried.


 
Nothing wrong with shelf queens IMO. however in my case the tools have to earn the privilege of being a queen in my drawer. If it survives it's use/abuse then I have no problem 'putting it out to pasture' and not using it.

Currently I only have drawer queens that were first purchased by my grandparents.


----------



## jabe1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Every tool I own gets used, including each light.
Some more than others though, as they get replaced in the hunt for better.


----------



## Walkerdark (Jul 11, 2011)

I really, I mean I REALLY wish I had more use for my lights, they just sit there and do notthing, I live in a place where you have no real reason to have more than a cheapo flashlight and we have powercompany that are up and running all the time (CRAP), I'm more than willing to use them and trough them around, but then again... no reason...


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 11, 2011)

I understand your pain, Walkerdark. I honestly have no greater reason to have a flashlight than the average Joe. But, for that strange unfathomable reason that afflicts most of us, I just like them. Why else would I hang around here all these years. I envy those with reasons to really need the lights they own. But for a couple, most end up in a drawer or on a shelf, not because they're anything special, just not needed. I still intend to keep buying them and refuse to feel guilty if they mostly gather dust.

Geoff


----------



## Ian2381 (Jul 11, 2011)

Is lights used and retired to a glass display count as shelf Queens? or only those bought then displayed right away? Majority of my lights on display has history on them and only a few are new and unused(titanium lights and duplicate backup).


----------



## manitoe (Jul 13, 2011)

Walkerdark said:


> I really, I mean I REALLY wish I had more use for my lights, they just sit there and do notthing, I live in a place where you have no real reason to have more than a cheapo flashlight and we have powercompany that are up and running all the time (CRAP), I'm more than willing to use them and trough them around, but then again... no reason...


 


Flying Turtle said:


> I understand your pain, Walkerdark. I honestly have no greater reason to have a flashlight than the average Joe. But, for that strange unfathomable reason that afflicts most of us, I just like them. Why else would I hang around here all these years. I envy those with reasons to really need the lights they own. But for a couple, most end up in a drawer or on a shelf, not because they're anything special, just not needed. I still intend to keep buying them and refuse to feel guilty if they mostly gather dust.
> 
> Geoff



I'm in the same boat. I think the last time we had a power failure here was about 7 or 8 years ago, and that lasted no more than an hour... during daytime. On top of that, with all the light pollution that comes with our densely populated areas, it never really gets dark here, so the practical uses for a flashlight are limited. Like many of you, I try to come up with "valid reasons" for flashlight use, like nighttime geocaching, tailstanding lights in the bathroom at night, scanning the backyard for possible intruders, using my lights to search for things in drawers and cupboards etc.
Although I try and use all my lights, I simply have too many, and I'd rather use my favorites than be forced to use one of my lesser liked lights. So yeah, some of my lights see very little use, but that's due to practical reasons rather than wanting to keep them in pristine condition.


----------



## Maxbelg (Jul 13, 2011)

Because I had/have far to many to really use, I have recently sold quite a few. Unfortunately they seem to multiply faster than I can sell them, but if they don't get used they get sold eventually!


----------



## tel0004 (Jul 13, 2011)

I own a maglight AA LED. THen I bought a surefire 6p LED, and the maglight hasn't been touched since. Does that make it a shelf queen?


----------



## nbp (Jul 14, 2011)

To answer some queries:

For the purpose of our discussion, I would define a shelf queen as a light that is purchased without the intent to use it, and then is placed in a safe or on a shelf, and is not used for fear of scratches, damage etc. 

If you have lights that satisfy a certain purpose, and that purpose simply does not arise that often, leading to little use of the light, this does not make it a shelf queen, because you have every intention of using it, and you do use it when the opportunity arises. For example, I have a few low output single mode AA lights I keep in case of power outages or emergencies. They sit on the shelf most of the time, unused. This doesn't make them shelf queens though because when the time comes, I will not think twice before loading them with Eneloops and getting them some action. The shelf queen never leaves the shelf - its purpose is simply to be gazed upon. 


So my point is that I will not allow my lights to achieve such a position where I will refuse to use them or take them out of the house out of fear. Even if not frequently, all my lights will be carried and used. Heck, I am EDCing a Haiku and I bought it with every intention of doing so, and I am actually excited about getting scratches in this one. No way it's sitting on a shelf, despite its cost.


----------



## nbp (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh, and lights that were used and abused and then retired in favor of the newest flavor don't really count as shelf queens either I don't think, as they have seen hard time already, and have the marks to show it. I suspect that it wouldn't pose a problem to grab these and use them again if the need arose - thus, not a queen. Just a lazy flashlight. :nana:


----------



## fixitman (Jul 14, 2011)

sorry, I have several shelf queens...
One sits on a shelf next to my bed, for bump in the night(bitn)
2 on a shelf near the front door, bitn
One on the shelf over my desk, for random usage...
My work horses however are abused and look like crap. I carry a Quark tactical in my tool pouch at work, and it looks like its been in a few battles 
Quark MiNiAA in my pocket, also abused
Zebralight H501 on my hard hat at work, though for some reason it doesnt look abused, wierd.


----------



## Ian2381 (Jul 15, 2011)

This thread made me give a few more lights to family members and friends, now those lights will eventually get used. looking forward seeing them after a year as how the lights stood up against abuse. hopefully the lights will not get lost or stolen, my Dad already lost 2 lights I gave him but they served well.


----------



## jumpstat (Jul 29, 2011)

All my lights have their character marks, from being dropped, marked, submerged in oil, mud, you name it. Dependable lights in abusive environment do cost $$$. So if I do fork out the dosh I will use it as it is designed for. Fortunately my day to day needs do require usage of such illumination tools. I used to have quite a number of lights mostly from Surefire but those unused ones were eventually disposed to other parties and what is left now are all users with specific tasks. 

I do find satisfaction when my lights are being appreciated especially when my other half uses my SF E1L and TI Mule PD.


----------



## abarth_1200 (Jul 29, 2011)

I think this is a great idea, it will give us poorer members a chance to get some good lights cheaper and also allow newer members to get a hold of those harder to find rarities that only the rich and older (as in longest signed up, not age) members have... you all know who you are.

All my lights get used, none of them get bought and boxed up to just keep, they get used.

If I find that after a few weeks of owning the light I have not used it for any number of reasons, I sell it on to someone who will.


----------



## beerwax (Jul 29, 2011)

recently i have developed a habit of buying a spare. eg i bought 2 DQG mini. one gets used often, the other is secure if i lose the first. i do this because many great lites are no longer made. eg liteflux. are these then shelf queens, or are they proud reservists ready to rise to the challenge should the call come ? cheers


----------



## pblanch (Jul 29, 2011)

I have some that get retired then gifted and spares (my LD15 cause I love it so much) but they all serve me well.


----------



## aaronu (Jul 30, 2011)

All,

I'm in.

When I buy a new light (or knife, wallet or any other EDC ... or anything intended for long term ownership), it is just the start. Until I've used it for a while I can't be sure how well it may fit my needs. Only through use will I learn whether it matches or exceeds my expectations.

So for me, utility drives my appreciation of these high quality lights. From disposable penlights to mini Maglites to numerous SureFires, so far the most appreciated light was my Arc AAA-P, which I recently lost on a business trip. That light did exactly what I needed 99.9% of the time and was always with me. My M2 is a close second.

But there is nothing wrong with shelf queens. As a matter of fact, light collectors are some of the best contributors on this forum. They often offer side by side reviews and make recommendations from a broader perspective than "appreciative users", like myself, could offer to this forum. I'd say the same for the utility point of view for folks in military, law enforcement, fire & rescue or similar occupations where the right gear matters, every day.

I do like fine craftsmanship as well. Some day I may have sufficient disposable income and leisure to buy more than I think I need. At that point I may have a few shelf queens in the same way I might buy a presentation grade firearm or a fine watch. But in an hour of need I wouldn't hesitate to grab a shelf queen and head out into the dark. 

Peace,

Aaron

SureFire M2, A2
4Sevens Preon ReVo SS

Arc AAA-P -- hope you found a good home 

Given away:
SureFire E2, E2E, 6P, G2, Z2


----------



## papa_mcb (Jul 30, 2011)

I am now down to 2 flashlights, one for my pocket and one for the house. We shall see how long that will last ....lol I already have my eye on the solarforce l2t body


----------



## Jash (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't see the point of shelf queens. If you're gonna pay $XXX for a light and keep it on the shelf to look at, buy gold and silver coins instead, at least they maintain their value, and they're so darn pretty.

I'll admit that the first drop or ding can hurt a little, but once the pain settles you can really enjoy using your lights, and the strachtes and dings tell a story. There's also a great feeling you get when you pull out your banged up and bruised EDC that looks like crap but it still works and works everytime.

Yep, I'm in.


----------



## Lord Bear (Jul 30, 2011)

Only have one. It's not here yet. Shelf queen status means NEVER used. And something more. Investment. I'm thinking THE car in "Ferris Beuhler's Day Off..."
None of my lights are in that class. 

By the way, neither is my car.:thumbsup:


----------



## run4jc (Sep 12, 2011)

nbp said:


> Oh, and lights that were used and abused and then retired in favor of the newest flavor don't really count as shelf queens either I don't think, as they have seen hard time already, and have the marks to show it. I suspect that it wouldn't pose a problem to grab these and use them again if the need arose - thus, not a queen. Just a lazy flashlight. :nana:



Good thread, nbp! "Hi, my name is Dan, and I used to collect shelf queens...."

BUT NO MORE!!

I do have some lights that 'qualify' as above - "lazy flashlights", and it's not easy getting some of the lights through the rotation, but they are all eligible and they'll all see duty. The ONLY light I have that may wear the shelf queen moniker is my Haiku BB - original XRE version. But it's up for sale or trade, so I'm trying to remedy that situation!

And I have some lights that are backups - some in a bug out bag - some placed strategically around the house - but they are all ready to be used at any time.

Ah, but there's certainly no shame in having shelf queens - for those who choose to collect them. What a cool thing to collect! It's a choice... - but like those of you who have 'signed in to' this thread, no more shelf queens for me!


----------



## nbp (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome Dan! Use those beauties! :thumbsup:


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Sep 12, 2011)

My general philosophy when it comes to flashlights is that if I can't figure out a reason to use and/or carry it on a daily basis then there's no point owning it. Might be why my "collection" consists of less than half-a-dozen flashlights.

And by "collection" I mean:

HDS Rotary (primary)
Preon ReVO (backup)
Mini Maglite LED (wife keeps it in the kitchen)
3D Maglite with LED drop in (my first "high quality" flashlight bought about 20-years ago; kept mainly because it will serve as a decent club should the need arise)
Mini Magelite incan (an old beater kept just because; it's not like I would get anything for it if I tried to sell it)


----------



## Darvis (Sep 12, 2011)

No shelf queens here at all, just ask the Sapphire on my key chain or the Ti Mule in my pocket. The Milky tape rarely lasts long on my bezels.

Like many here, I now have far more lights than I could ever possibly think I could use on a regular basis, so some do sit unused... but this does not mean they are queens. If I need them, they get powered up and put to the test!!


----------



## brembo (Sep 12, 2011)

I have an admission....

I have a light that I'm not willing to abuse. It's not on the same level as a 'Gizmo or Macs but to me it's too pretty to be abused. Download's Pocket Rocket v.8. It lives in the drawer in my nightstand on a little towel so as to not scratch it. It comes out at night as I prepare for bed and tend to my dog. It gets used, but only from drawer to bed, back to drawer. No chance of dinging up that perfect (and I mean perfect) matte ano.


----------



## Launch Mini (Sep 12, 2011)

I am in too. Never had a shelf queen. I've pocket carried and still do, all my lights. I bought them to use, so I do.
WHen I take pix of them, they all show signs of being used.
My SPYs all have the TiNY bead on the lanyards, as it makes them so easy to open, but they tend to scratch the side of the SPYs in an arc. All my SPYs have this noticeable curved striations.


----------



## scout24 (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm in...  They don't all look like this all the time, but at least some of them some of the time. One of my Haiku's is with me at work almost every day, and I've got no qualms about using them... After having a collection that lived in my Pelican case, I sold off most of them and USE the ones still here!!!


----------



## run4jc (Sep 12, 2011)

scout24 said:


> I'm in...  They don't all look like this all the time, but at least some of them some of the time. One of my Haiku's is with me at work almost every day, and I've got no qualms about using them... After having a collection that lived in my Pelican case, I sold off most of them and USE the ones still here!!!



Now *THAT**'S* a _*USER*_! :thumbsup:


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Sep 12, 2011)

I mentioned this thread to my wife, and she said, "I look at it like this: if you use something until it wears out, then just buy another because it's obviously something you get a lot of use out of and so the expense is justified."


----------



## scout24 (Sep 12, 2011)

Mtn.Man- Hang onto that one!


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Sep 13, 2011)

I've held onto her for 18-years. Not about to let go now.


----------



## ampdude (Sep 13, 2011)

I am a bit of a collector and to me there is a happy medium. Some lights I keep, some I sell when I think I am just getting too many. Someday if I have a lot of disposable income, I'd like to have an even larger Surefire and other light collection. To me collecting and having shelf queens is just part of the hobby. I wish I didn't have so many shelf queens sometimes, but I really like having them all.


----------



## NoFair (Sep 13, 2011)

Never had a shelf Queen  

Not planning on getting any. Same goes for knives and guns


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Sep 13, 2011)

I do have some really nice lights which sit in display and don't get used very often, but they do have batteries in them and they do come out to play every once in a while. I also EDC my most expensive light, my Tri-V, so there really are no true shelf queens for me. I've also modded nearly every light I own (and yes - for the first time in public I am admitting this - I modded (with some advanced re-constructive advice from Dave) my Tri-V reflector LED to a neutral 5B1 XP-G) because I need every light I own to be perfect for me.

About a year after I joined this site I collected a lot of lights that I would never use, but after a while and lots of buying and selling of different lights (both production and custom) my tastes have refined and I've decided that I will not keep a light that I cannot find a practical user for. If I can't ever picture a use/need scenario for a light it gets sold.


----------



## Cypher_Aod (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't currently have any Shelf Queens, but then again, i don't currently have any lights rare or expensive enough to be shelf queens.
My most expensive light is a Surefire E2E with a Veleno Designs e-series dropin, and i do use that when i don't feel like carrying my C2, I do tend to swap 'em over frequently.

However, soon i'm going to have an Old-school 4-flats A2 and an L6 Lumamax, I intend to mod both but i don't think either one will see huge amounts of usage.


----------



## mbw_151 (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm trying to get there, but I accumulate lights that I've retired from service or decided I don't like. Someone earlier described them as "Shelf Pawns". I've sold some, always seem to have a few more to sell and I keep a few as gifts and loaners. The problem is that I keep upgrading the lights in service, thus constantly creating more Shelf Pawns. It's the result of Flashaholism coupled to the technology treadmill. I can't seem to get a grip on "Good Enough".


----------



## run4jc (Sep 14, 2011)

the.Mtn.Man said:


> I've held onto her for 18-years. Not about to let go now.


 
Good for you...I've held on to mine for 23. I was just thinking - considering the number of flashlights represented by this group of members, and assuming some of these members have wives (or husbands for some of you ladies), these are some pretty darn understanding spousal units!!


----------



## beach honda (Sep 14, 2011)

All my lights get used on a rotation or as needed basis. ALL of them including the McGizmo and Ti clicky, etc etc... Those that aren't used regularly are either sold, gifted, or upgraded. My lights, to me at least, are TOOLS meant for hard work while doubling as functional art.

I probably wouldn't feel comfortable carrying and using something like the Tri-V, which is why I don't own one. But they sure are damn nice!


----------



## lapd.erik (Sep 15, 2011)

I really like this club! No shelfqueens for me anymore! I would much rather use a great flashlight when needed, rather than it being at home in a pelican case! 


----------



## fivebyfive (Sep 16, 2011)

Nope, no shelf queens here. Each flashlight I buy gets its fair share of use and was bought specifically for a particular task. But I will admit that I have multiple flashlights for the same task or even some tasks that haven't even come up yet. That's why I guess I'm a flashaholic. LOL


----------



## lasermax (Sep 16, 2011)

Each surefire and a fenix tk-30 gets to take turns every week.


----------



## xcel730 (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm trying to thin out the herd. However, I admit that many of my lights serve the same purpose. Do I really need four 1 x AAA flashlights to rotate from? No, but it keeps my life more interesting 

Surprisingly, my "Shelf Queen" is the Pak-Lite Super. I bought it about two years ago for in case of emergency. Thus far, I've used it 0 times. By definition, the Pak-Lite is my shelf queen. LOL


----------



## machtig (Sep 17, 2011)

In.


----------



## davyro (Jan 15, 2012)

I honestly don't see the point in paying good money for an expensive flashlight,then don't use it.
I rotate everyone of my lights so i get use & the pleasure of some great lights.My next purchase
if i can save that long will be a McGizmo & there's no way i'm paying that amount for a light then
to just have it sitting unused,i just don't see the point.


----------



## run4jc (Jan 15, 2012)

davyro said:


> I honestly don't see the point in paying good money for an expensive flashlight,then don't use it.
> I rotate everyone of my lights so i get use & the pleasure of some great lights.My next purchase
> if i can save that long will be a McGizmo & there's no way i'm paying that amount for a light then
> to just have it sitting unused,i just don't see the point.



Although I TOTALLY AGREE with you now, there once was a time when I did "see the point." If one approaches the purchase of fine lights as a collector thinking of holding on to the pristine example until such time it has either gained in value or that individual is no longer interested in having it, I can see it. Early in my flashaholism there seemed to be a frantic need (on my part) to acquire all the most desirable lights. Then I'd put them away and occasionally look at them, but didn't want to scratch or deface them in any way.

Nothing wrong with that. Some people collect art - some knives - some wine - you name it - without the intent of ever 'using' the item(s.)

However, now I am with you - when I get it, I want to use it, even if only occasionally in the rotation. Scratches don't bother me now - not saying I go out of my way to scratch them, but if it happens, no worries.

I've sold off all my shelf queens and can honestly say I use (or have use for - or will have use for) all my lights.


----------



## varmint (Jan 15, 2012)

I dont have many lights but they ALL get used mostly in rotation here where I live, I use lights every early am and pm. They are some used more than others yes but all get used. I have a few guns that seldom see use anymore but others that get carried every day. I am a fanatic on cleaning them when used. Others that are just daily tools and show it. Yes I do have a very nice knife that has been used alot also but thats why it was made.
Larry


----------



## LGT (Jan 15, 2012)

No shelf queens. While some are used more then others, just about all of my lights have some wear and tear. When I buy new lights that are waterproof, the first thing I do is drop them into a bucket of water, then I will drop them from 6 feet onto cement. While this will mar their appearance, I will have more confidence in their reliability.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 15, 2012)

I am debating keychain EDC with my Rainbow Killer AAA. I use a Fenix LD01 now.


----------



## Cataract (Jan 17, 2012)

All my lights are loaded and ready for action. However, I have so many that it gets hard to find an application for all of them. EDC rotation is nice, but I definitely prefer to EDC the smaller lights (and yes, I rotate). The medium/large lights only get occasional use when I head for the trail but I don't consider them shelf queens. I'm still trying to find a new hobby to have a reason to use the older lights (like my TK11) which I don't have much use for at the moment... The only thing with caving is the price of the equipment which means I'd have to stop buying lights for some months :shakehead


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 17, 2012)

If this is a hobby within its own right like knives or guns what’s wrong with people enjoying it their way. Betting those with…shelf queens, dang I like that term.... must have EDC and backups as well. I just don't see what the big deal is? I like to use my gear but to each their own. Just sayin.


----------



## nbp (Jan 18, 2012)

I didn't say anywhere that other people shouldn't Queen their lights, or that they are wrong for doing so. I just said it wasn't for me. Many others agree. There's no one making anyone join the club and no penalty for not joining. Just saying.


----------



## davyro (Jan 19, 2012)

run4jc said:


> Although I TOTALLY AGREE with you now, there once was a time when I did "see the point." If one approaches the purchase of fine lights as a collector thinking of holding on to the pristine example until such time it has either gained in value or that individual is no longer interested in having it, I can see it. Early in my flashaholism there seemed to be a frantic need (on my part) to acquire all the most desirable lights. Then I'd put them away and occasionally look at them, but didn't want to scratch or deface them in any way.
> 
> Nothing wrong with that. Some people collect art - some knives - some wine - you name it - without the intent of ever 'using' the item(s.)
> 
> ...



Your totally right,its my personel thoughts but i do respect the fact everyone is different.So there are bound to be people who collect there flashlights for just that,for them to be part of a collection
so i suppose i was wrong when i said i don't see the point in paying good money then not using what you've bought.Like i said everyone is different & it's each to there own.By the way your lights
on your avatar are to die for.One day i'll have one or two similar,i think i'll have to wait until tax return time in April/May though.:thumbsup:


----------



## HIDC (Jan 19, 2012)

run4jc said:


> Early in my flashaholism there seemed to be a frantic need (on my part) to acquire all the most desirable lights. Then I'd put them away and occasionally look at them, but didn't want to scratch or deface them in any way.



I guess I'm still early in only having "collected" for about 7 years. Now I've got flashlights ready in every room (at least 1), and one hanging at the top of the stairs, and at the bottom. Emergency flashlights with motion/dark detection in the hallways (kinda cool, those)... the problem is selling them nearly always is a loss and to me it's hard to justify. How much could you sell some brand new in box Fenix P1, L0D CE, L2D, L2P Miller Mod, etc for? The argument is ways... more economical to save and use them than sell them for pennies on the dollar bought them for :|


----------



## slimshaneee (Jan 20, 2012)

No more shelf queens! 
That is one of my new years goals. I've got a couple of habits... flashlights, knives, watches... that have me with tons of money sitting around on shelves. Money that I could put to use in better ways. 

Really, even if I only owned one really nice flashlight. Like an HDS or Lenslight or even a Macs Custom tri or a McGizmo. Should I complain or feel bad for myself? Most folks will probably never even get to touch such nice lights, let alone have the pleasure of using one.


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 20, 2012)

I am SO in!

I carry ALL of the lights with me, daily. In my POCKET I have a 4sevens S12, a Klarus XT11, an LED Lenser T7 and an Inova X5 UV (SAME Pocket actually...shared with a Leatherman Skeletool). The other lights are in the truck, by the bed, and in various locations as appropriate to their regular use. 

I Don't HAVE a "Shelf".


----------



## z282z06 (Jan 20, 2012)

Vesper said:


> Hooray! I just realized I've never bought a shelf queen!!!! :rock: :rock: :rock:



All mine are users too. I dn't have any guns, knives or lights that I won't carry.


----------



## nbp (Dec 13, 2013)

Bump for a fun thread and so more people can join the club. Still carrying and using multi-hundred dollar lights with glee.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Dec 14, 2013)

I bought some nice surefire Lego. I always use my lights, but hate the stage where they're new and you're trying to protect them....

So I stripped all the ano off it to give it an off the shelf beater look 

Now I can beat the crap out of it without remorse


----------



## Lampbeam (Dec 14, 2013)

Right on! Right on! I'm with you man! Flashlights should not be consigned to a box. I have one in almost every room. I want to have several to take to work in a holster on a rotational basis. One of them resides in my sock drawer. There used to be one by the aquarium to inspect the tank. I'm getting a compact EDC in the mail soon. Oddly enough, I don't have one in my car right now but I'm going to remedy that soon because I'm with you man. No more shelf queens!


----------



## TRiley (Dec 14, 2013)

The only Queen in my house is the wife!!!


----------



## badtziscool (Dec 14, 2013)

I can't say that I absolutely have no shelf queens, but I do have more users than "newers". =)

It was kind of hard to accept that first scratch on my ti tri edc, but once the scratches started piling on, it instantly started to develop a character. A unique one that says, "this is MY edc". Now instead of keeping it isolated from my keys, I put them together in the same pocket for the purpose of adding more character. And there's a sense of freedom when you can guiltlessly use these amazing tools.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 14, 2013)

badtziscool said:


> And there's a sense of freedom when you can guiltlessly use these amazing tools.



Well said. That first scratch is hard to take, but once it happens, it's a sign that it's being put to good use and that's a badge of honor.


----------



## Launch Mini (Dec 14, 2013)

None at all. everyone gets used.


----------



## Cerealand (Dec 14, 2013)

Would spare new 6p hosts count as shelf queens? I have multiple bored 6ps and several of them are used daily. I just can't justify using the new ones when the old ones work just fine.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Dec 14, 2013)

Don't have it yet,but when my new HDS Rotary 200 arrives..it won't be a shelf queen.

Planning on using it to replace my Preon 2 for my main EDC light.


----------



## pyro1son (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't really have any shelf queens. I use all of mine for different things, but I look after them the best I can. None of mine cost more than £60 and thats mostly to do with not being able to afford anything more expensive at the moment. Some of mine get more use that others, but I don't have any with are just for display nothing else.


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm in. Some get used more frequently than others, and there are some lights I won't let anyone else use...but every single one DOES get used. Honestly, if you aren't using it, then it is time to sell it and get one that you will use! (True collecting aside, shelf queen lights are still better than a stamp collection.) Lights are so great because they have great design, construction, AND utility. They aren't just toys, but they are fun!


----------



## Poppy (Dec 16, 2013)

Can I join the club if I never had any shelf queens? 

I bought my lights to be tools and to be used as needed. So all my ladies are _*working girls*_! :devil: No Queens here


----------



## nbp (Dec 16, 2013)

I realized that I do have sort of one shelf queen in my collection.  :duck: 

It was my Grail light for quite some time and I see that I have used it very little and it has no abuse to show for its time with me. So I have put it up for sale. If it sells I will buy several new lights with the proceeds and they will all be users.


----------



## gsr (Dec 17, 2013)

There are no shelf queens, only back up lights, back up lights to the back up lights, ready reserve lights, strategic reserve lights, and so on.:thumbsup:


----------



## derfyled (Dec 17, 2013)

nbp said:


> I realized that I do have sort of one shelf queen in my collection.  :duck:
> 
> It was my Grail light for quite some time and I see that I have used it very little and it has no abuse to show for its time with me. So I have put it up for sale. If it sells I will buy several new lights with the proceeds and they will all be users.



And... which one is it ?


----------



## nbp (Dec 17, 2013)

derfyled said:


> And... which one is it ?



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?377247-FS-McGizmo-McLux-III-T-(Twisty)-Mint!


----------



## derfyled (Dec 17, 2013)

A real gem, a beauty, a mouth-watering piece of history... I guess it will make you sad a bit to let it go Nick...

Good luck with your sale bro !:thumbsup:


----------



## nbp (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah I'm not super eager to sell it but if someone wants to pick it up I can sure use the funds for other projects.


----------



## Tyler A (Dec 18, 2013)

I use all of my lights and have no problem with getting them scratched up etc. But that being said I have enough that some of them do sit on the shelf more than others. Can't carry them all I guess


----------



## ampdude (Dec 28, 2013)

nbp said:


> NO MORE SHELF QUEENS! (JOIN CLUB HERE)


----------



## nbp (Dec 28, 2013)

ampdude said:


> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cXDZTNnytc



Then you gotta at least tell us about your Queens.


----------



## derLichtschalter (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't even own a shelf. 'Nuff said? 

One of my most 'exclusive' lights is an Olight S10 Baton Titanium (bead blasted, limited to 1000 pieces world wide). I carry it in the inner left chest pocket of my every day softshell.

My most expensive configuration is / will be a Surefire 9P Original, extended with a Solarforce L2-ECR and bored to accept two 18650 cells, switch upgraded to a TorchLAB ZeroRez, head changed to a Cryos Cooling Bezel (Z44 size) with a Xeno ST05 V1 and a frosted lens. The current dropin is a cheap Solarforce XM-L but it will get an EagleTac / Sportac Triple XP-G2. This light isn't used daily but at least weekly!


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jan 19, 2014)

My newest use and abuse light-my new HDS Rotary 250.


----------



## Per-Sev (Jan 19, 2014)

I had a ton of shelf queens when I was collecting knives but now I don't even own a knife and I have one light a Lenslight titanium KO 2X123 so shelf queens are no longer a issue with me. I'm hoping to get another knife soon but this light is the only light I will probably every own unless I lose it or it breaks if that happens and I have the money I will buy the same light.


----------



## RobertMM (Jan 21, 2014)

All are queens, fiddle with them for a day or two then carrythem. Except the 2x18650 light, that goes in the edcbag with the spare batteries and two other lights, a backup and a loaner.


----------



## cland72 (Jan 22, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> Honestly, if you aren't using it, then it is time to sell it and get one that you will use!



Wholeheartedly agree. 

If I don't use a light for more than a month or two, I sell it and invest in something I want more. I'd rather have 3-4 lights I use routinely, than 10 where less than half are used on a regular basis.


----------



## yearnslow (Jan 22, 2014)

No shelf queens here. All my lights are used, have been used, or are broken through use.


----------



## Goldwrap (Jan 23, 2014)

Anyone secretly hiding some shelf queen batteries?  You know, those gold-plated Eneloops? Or maybe some with the terminals replaced with bits of real meteorite?


----------



## chrisbfu (Oct 10, 2014)

All of my lights are well used.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Oct 10, 2014)

HDS Rotary 250.Not a shelf queen.

Gets used most every day.


----------

